# Bear Guides?



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm looking for a guide in the north Ga area. I have only been up there once and that was to trout fish in helne. I have no family or friends that want to try and bear hunt this year. I don't believe that's a part of the state that I want to be walking around in with out some help, Thanks


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 12, 2012)

There are no licensed bear Guides that I know of in north Ga


----------



## FMBear (Jun 12, 2012)

Dana is right, I know of no guides.  Don't worry about the terrain or country.  A good compass serves me well, and taking your time is key.  I finally broke down on the pressuring of the wife and got a GPS, but still rely on my compass.  It is quite rewarding to be out there amongst the Good Lord's gifts of the mountains, especially when you find the bear sign and see the bear on your own doing.  And just remember, hunt the tops of ridges and saddles, as going back down is the easy part!  And when you find a good area, a compass and going downhill at the end of the hunt is the best way out.  A GPS could have the batteries run out or just plain quit on you.  All of my areas I scout accordingly and know that if I'm going downhill in a certain direction, I'll get to the road my truck is on regardless.  Good luck to you!!


----------



## Rem 742 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Check Out These Guys*

North Georgia Outfitters will put you on a big bruin…..Book your trip today.
Greg Gordon
678-414-9317
Larry Mcberry
678-410-7259

    How' it going, Dana?


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 13, 2012)

It's going good Ricky. Are these guys licensed which they have to be unless they are hunting private land. I was going to get licensed but there is a lot of hoops to jump through with the national forest service and the cost is over a thousand dollars just for the insurance which you have to have to even apply for the license. then you have to pay the forest service for everyone that you guide. for me it was just not worth the trouble but if you want to go I can show you the ropes.


----------



## Rem 742 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Private Land*

I'm pretty sure these guys hunt private land adjacent to national forest.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Ricky I thought that might be the case because I didn't Know of any licensed Guides right now. I did Know one but He may not still be doing it.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep, I THINK North Georgia Outfitters are based out of Dawsonville, but I'm not certain.  I believe they can and will put you on other animals as well.  As far as licensed...???


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 16, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> Yep, I THINK North Georgia Outfitters are based out of Dawsonville, but I'm not certain.  I believe they can and will put you on other animals as well.  As far as licensed...???



Yes they are from Dawsonville, I have seen alot of animals that has been killed with them, they hunt both private and public land....


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 17, 2012)

Has anyone used them?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm going to this year


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 17, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> I'm going to this year



Why??? There are bears EVERYWHERE, just take a week off early in the year get out there scout and kill one.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 18, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Why??? There are bears EVERYWHERE, just take a week off early in the year get out there scout and kill one.



lol.... Not bear, to bow hunt deer, I have fount where I'm bear hunting this year


----------



## camodano (Jul 5, 2012)

i'll go bear hunting with ya me and my son. never been but want to before i get to old to hunt.


----------

